# New piranha.



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks

MAD


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is a complete and utter guess but is it not a gold spilo?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i was gonna say spilo as well.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I concure by the looks of the pics.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Frank said it could be 
1.maculatus
or 
2. spilopleura

only to be determained by the little teeth, forgot what they are called.

this fish has 2 bans on the tail fin, yours only have one.
does this look like your golds insinuasain?

MAD


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> this fish has 2 bans on the tail fin, yours only have one.
> does this look like your golds insinuasain?
> 
> MAD


 Does it have the clear terminal band on the tail? Yours does look like mine, but maybe a little bigger. What is the size of that fish? Is it yours?

~Dj


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> MAD piranhas said:
> 
> 
> > this fish has 2 bans on the tail fin, yours only have one.
> ...


He is I would say 4" TL maybe 4.5" TL. Yes he is mine, I bought him today from a LFS.
I do not know about the tail fin band.

MAD


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gold spilo. No doubt in my mind.


----------

